# Celluloid etc...



## lazylathe (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have been interested in trying some of this but the price has kept me away!
Seems to be pretty hard to find!
Found this site that seems to be the most reasonable around.
Just in case you are interested:

http://www.americanartplastics.com/index.shtml


Andrew


----------



## wolftat (Mar 1, 2010)

The prices seem to be a little on the high side. It takes a lot of looking, but the stuff is out there somewhere.


----------



## bgray (Mar 1, 2010)

Depends on your clients.

I wrote an article last summer that is appropriate...
http://edisonpen.com/index.cfm?mode=entry&entry=C3BA4A4A-9512-8FAC-29E38A9DAF3F0DCF

Also, here are pens made from nitrous celluloid....
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=celluloid&w=40602703@N07

Bottom line - when it comes to the King of pen pen materials (vintage or no), nitrous celluloid wears the crown.  

Cellulose acetate is also equally nice, but depends on the manufacturer. 

American Art Plastics is clearly gouging on materials, but can you blame them?  They are the only US distributor of nitrous celluloid.

I know of pretty much all pen material sources worldwide direct.  Anyone who is charging above $2 per inch is marking up their materials 2-4 times.  This is regardless of acrylic, ebonite, acetate, or nitrous celluloid.  In most cases, this is because they have the market cornered.  

AAP is no exception, and you can't blame them, I suppose. 

It's just crazy that people don't seek the sources direct....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2010)

When you have the only ball then we must play by your rules if we want to play and as AAP is the only distirbutor we pay their price. That being the case remember your now making a very high end pen and your selling price shoud reflex that. I just placed a test order for 4 different rods.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2010)

bgray said:


> Depends on your clients.
> 
> I wrote an article last summer that is appropriate...
> http://edisonpen.com/index.cfm?mode=entry&entry=C3BA4A4A-9512-8FAC-29E38A9DAF3F0DCF
> ...



Unless you  know of better sources than I, your statement is in error!  Did you figure FREIGHT??


----------



## bgray (Mar 1, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Unless you  know of better sources than I, your statement is in error!  Did you figure FREIGHT??



No I didn't, if you buy in big enough quantities.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 1, 2010)

*The best of the best celluloid pens!*

Have a look and get inspired!!!:biggrin:
The Italians sure know how to do it right!!!:banana:

http://www.montegrappa.com/home.php#

Andrew


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2010)

bgray said:


> No I didn't, if you buy in big enough quantities.




Well, I guess you buy more than 150kg then, that  was my last order and I paid nearly $1000 in freight.  

Blanket statements are ALWAYS dangerous.

I'm really not looking for a debate.  However, another part of your assumption would be 16mm or less in diameter.  35, 39 and 50 mm are all significantly more costly.

IN GENERAL your statement was accurate, given 16mm or less, MOST materials.


----------



## bgray (Mar 1, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Well, I guess you buy more than 150kg then, that  was my last order and I paid nearly $1000 in freight.
> 
> Blanket statements are ALWAYS dangerous.
> 
> ...



I have no use for anything larger than 18mm, so we don't disagree.

Isn't a Gent's kit .650 at the cap?  18mm is .708.

I could be wrong.  Maybe there's a kit that I'm not aware of larger than this.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 1, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Blanket statements are ALWAYS dangerous.




That was a good one, Ed!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2010)

lazylathe said:


> Have a look and get inspired!!!:biggrin:
> The Italians sure know how to do it right!!!:banana:
> 
> http://www.montegrappa.com/home.php#
> ...


 

Andrew

Those colors are to die for. I would love to have that blue and that black and white. I want that. 

Yes we think the acrylics we buy are great looking untill you see those Italian blanks. Man that is beautiful stuff.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2010)

thewishman said:


> That was a good one, Ed!:biggrin:




Thanks Chris, I can always count on you to pick up subtleties.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## altaciii (Mar 2, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Well, I guess you buy more than 150kg then, that was my last order and I paid nearly *$1000 in freight*.
> blanket statements are ALWAYS dangerous.
> 
> I'm really not looking for a debate. However, another part of your assumption would be 16mm or less in diameter. 35, 39 and 50 mm are all significantly more costly.
> ...


 
$1000 in freight alone.  Ed, do you mind if I still buy the onesy and twosy way?  The freight alone will kill me. (or have me killed by the wifey)


----------

